# HDR in Adobe Lightroom3



## jeremyamayora (Dec 5, 2011)

Can u do hdr editing in lightroom 3. Like merge three or more photos


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 5, 2011)

Nope you would have to use it in conjunction with an HDR program Like Photomatix or Nik HDR Efex Pro


----------



## Bynx (Dec 5, 2011)

Ya, Photomatix has a plugin for LR3.


----------



## jeremyamayora (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks I was debating on light room 3or PhotoShop. So I guess light room is more for light editing and organization. Hope CS5 can do HDR


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 5, 2011)

It can, But you could also Buy Lightroom and an HDR Program for less than CS5 and CS5 HDR...well...sucks


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 5, 2011)

You could also Buy Photomatix Pro 4.1 and not use Lightroom OR Photoshop

for 15% off Photomatix

Photomatix Coupon Code


----------



## Bynx (Dec 5, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:


> You could also Buy Photomatix Pro 4.1 and not use Lightroom OR Photoshop
> 
> for 15% off Photomatix
> 
> Photomatix Coupon Code



You could, but Photomatix doesnt do it all. You still need a pixel pushing program to tweak your image to its final glory.


----------



## jeremyamayora (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks is there another photo editing software that can bump up contrast and change picture B&W and change temp of photo


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 5, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> > You could also Buy Photomatix Pro 4.1 and not use Lightroom OR Photoshop
> ...



Point being, If you are looking to do HDR and are on a bucget, you could do it way better than Buy Photoshop CS5 to do it.

You could do Photomatix Pro + Photoshop elements for less than $200


----------



## jeremyamayora (Dec 5, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:
			
		

> Point being, If you are looking to do HDR and are on a bucget, you could do it way better than Buy Photoshop CS5 to do it.
> 
> You could do Photomatix Pro + Photoshop elements for less than $200



That might be my move thanks


----------



## Bynx (Dec 5, 2011)

I dont know about CS5 but prior versions of Photoshop aren't known for doing good HDR. Rephargotohp you made it sound like Photomatix was all you needed. But you are right Photoshop Elements is good enough to finish up after using Photomatix or HDR effex Pro.


----------



## jeremyamayora (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the info I'm going to try this weekend


----------

